# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Why me

## Benjaymin

Hey guys! so i just really need to get all this off my chest! I am 16 years old and balding, **** my life right? I am not extremely vain but the fact that i have to be on here before i even finish high school sucks! Some days, i literally feel like there's no point, this whole ordeal has caused me to have social anxiety, and i used to be super confident, this honestly has taken over my life...

 I mean,i try to be positive, and sometimes it works to bring my mood back up, i mean i have a nice smile (thank you braces!) i am tall and muscular, but still, the fact that ill be going into college with ALOT less hair then most guys sucks... I'm only at nw 2 right now but its not stopping, and the fact that very little is available for me at this age in terms of treatments really suck... I'm almost at the stage of "acceptance" but i don't want to be, i just want my old thick hair back  :Frown:

----------


## drybone

> Hey guys! so i just really need to get all this off my chest! I am 16 years old and balding, **** my life right? I am not extremely vain but the fact that i have to be on here before i even finish high school sucks! Some days, i literally feel like there's no point, this whole ordeal has caused me to have social anxiety, and i used to be super confident, this honestly has taken over my life...
> 
>  I mean,i try to be positive, and sometimes it works to bring my mood back up, i mean i have a *nice smile* (thank you braces!) *i am tall and muscular,* but still, the fact that ill be going into college with ALOT less hair then most guys sucks... I'm only at nw 2 right now but its not stopping, and the fact that very little is available for me at this age in terms of treatments really suck... I'm almost at the stage of "acceptance" but i don't want to be, i just want my old thick hair back


 Most men would gladly give up their thick hair for these items.  :Wink:

----------


## Benjaymin

> Most men would gladly give up their thick hair for these items.


 haha yep, gotta stay positive, im gonna hit the gym, and by the time im 18 i should be shredded  :Cool:

----------


## Kayman

> haha yep, gotta stay positive, im gonna hit the gym, and by the time im 18 i should be shredded


 Okay so try looking at it this way. You're too young for any treatments but you're tall and muscular, you have a great smile and two years to hit the gym hard and get pumped even further. Now make that look work for you, go to college and use that look to stand out from the rest, be the tall muscular guy with the shaved head and the nice smile. 
If your hair isn't coming back it isn't coming back, so work with what you have instead of depressing yourself with thoughts of what you used to have. Like the above poster said already, you have assets that other guys will already be jealous of by the time you get to college. 
Work towards reaching that point of acceptance and move on with your life and most importantly enjoy your youth. 

Work towards this 


College chicks will love it.

----------


## BigThinker

> Work towards this 
> 
> 
> College chicks will love it.


 Yeah, minus that douchey barbwire tattoo though.

----------


## Benjaymin

> Okay so try looking at it this way. You're too young for any treatments but you're tall and muscular, you have a great smile and two years to hit the gym hard and get pumped even further. Now make that look work for you, go to college and use that look to stand out from the rest, be the tall muscular guy with the shaved head and the nice smile. 
> If your hair isn't coming back it isn't coming back, so work with what you have instead of depressing yourself with thoughts of what you used to have. Like the above poster said already, you have assets that other guys will already be jealous of by the time you get to college. 
> Work towards reaching that point of acceptance and move on with your life and most importantly enjoy your youth. 
> 
> Work towards this 
> 
> 
> College chicks will love it.


 haha thanks for the response man! this whole forum has really helped me on my journey of acceptance. I'm realizing that chicks care more about their hair then they do about their boyfriend's. in the end its just hair, and even though ill take more care of it for now, once its gone, my world won't be over.

----------


## BigThinker

> haha thanks for the response man! this whole forum has really helped me on my journey of acceptance. I'm realizing that chicks care more about their hair then they do about their boyfriend's. in the end its just hair, and even though ill take more care of it for now, once its gone, my world won't be over.


 You are more mature and mentally stable than some dudes in their 20's and 30's here.  Bravo, kid.

----------


## Benjaymin

> You are more mature and mentally stable than some dudes in their 20's and 30's here.  Bravo, kid.


 I just wana stay positive, i almost fell into a depression because of this and realized thats a waste of my time,my youth and energy. I think on my 18th birthday i'm just gonna have a drunken shave my head party with all my friends  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aames

> haha thanks for the response man! this whole forum has really helped me on my journey of acceptance. I'm realizing that chicks care more about their hair then they do about their boyfriend's. in the end its just hair, and even though ill take more care of it for now, once its gone, my world won't be over.


 Will you not try treatments? I know everyone says you have to wait until you're 18 but I'm not so sure. That nickypoos kid on *** started duta at 17 and he turned out okay.

And also, no college aged women like that bald, ripped look. That isn't successful until you're in your 30's. By then most people have let themselves go and you just seem attractive since you have a good body. It has nothing to do with the shaved head look.

----------


## Benjaymin

> Will you not try treatments? I know everyone says you have to wait until you're 18 but I'm not so sure. That nickypoos kid on *** started duta at 17 and he turned out okay.
> 
> And also, no college aged women like that bald, ripped look. That isn't successful until you're in your 30's. By then most people have let themselves go and you just seem attractive since you have a good body. It has nothing to do with the shaved head look.


 i know where your coming from with that comment, but from past experiance, i can tell you girls just want a guy comfortable in his skin, all this negative energy and emotions is a huge turn off, think positive and positive things will happen, hair loss sucks and for a while i thought it ruined my life.. but it didnt..at all

----------


## Kayman

> Will you not try treatments? I know everyone says you have to wait until you're 18 but I'm not so sure. That nickypoos kid on *** started duta at 17 and he turned out okay.
> 
> And also, no college aged women like that bald, ripped look. That isn't successful until you're in your 30's. By then most people have let themselves go and you just seem attractive since you have a good body. It has nothing to do with the shaved head look.


 It's irresponsible of you to suggest med's to people who are not old enough to take them.

----------


## Kayman

Plenty of women of all ages like the bald ripped look.

----------


## Benjaymin

> Plenty of women of all ages like the bald ripped look.


 i hope so! im alrdy starting to see some small progress at te gym and im loving it! plus theres a bunch of ripped bald guys to look up to there

----------


## Aames

> It's irresponsible of you to suggest med's to people who are not old enough to take them.


 Please point out the part of my post where I told him to take meds. I'll be waiting.

----------


## Kayman

> Please point out the part of my post where I told him to take meds. I'll be waiting.


 Point out the part in my post where I said you told him to? I'll be waiting. I said it's irresponsible for you to suggest he take meds, which you did. Yes you have to be 18 to take treatments this guy is still going through puberty.

----------


## Aames

> Point out the part in my post where I said you told him to? I'll be waiting. I said it's irresponsible for you to suggest he take meds, which you did. Yes you have to be 18 to take treatments this guy is still going through puberty.


 Fair enough, I don't want to get into it with you, mate. All I said was that it is something to consider. Some have done it in the past without an issue (thus far, long term, who knows?). If I were in his shoes, I know I would. But, I cannot allow him to have the impression that I am suggesting he do what I would do. Only to consider it as an option. However, he sounds a lot more optimistic and accepting that I would be/am so maybe the risk isn't worth it for him.

----------


## Benjaymin

> Fair enough, I don't want to get into it with you, mate. All I said was that it is something to consider. Some have done it in the past without an issue (thus far, long term, who knows?). If I were in his shoes, I know I would. But, I cannot allow him to have the impression that I am suggesting he do what I would do. Only to consider it as an option. However, he sounds a lot more optimistic and accepting that I would be/am so maybe the risk isn't worth it for him.


 don't get me wrong i still hate that this is happening, but i will probably wait for future,safer and more advanced treatments then what is out thefe right now

----------


## Aames

> don't get me wrong i still hate that this is happening, but i will probably wait for future,safer and more advanced treatments then what is out thefe right now


 Yeah, you sound pretty level-headed at least. Good luck with whatever you choose to do.

----------

